
Ask HN: What can I do with NFC stickers? - qute
I got myself several NFC stickers. My phone can read&#x2F;write the information on them. What cool stuff could I do with them?<p>(googling gave me either simple options like &#x27;put a wifi password on it&#x27; or too generic ones like &#x27;use it as a trigger in Tasker on the smartphone&#x27;)
======
tmaly
you can program them with a url so when you tap an android phone it opens the
url if NFC is turned on in the phone. You can also add a counter to the url

